# Aquarium club auctions 2018



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone,

If you are new to the forum or not familiar with the Clubs section of the forum, click on the link to find if there is a local aquarium club in your area.

Many of the clubs listed haven't been updated in a while so it is possible they are defunct  or have changed their website address :x . If you are aware of their new website, try and update it after confirming it is valid.

If you know of an upcoming auction or event date, click on the club, update the form using the calendar and maybe a short blurb about the upcoming event and submit the change.

I've updated the auction events for Ohio that I know of though some clubs haven't posted their dates yet.

Trying to keep club events current helps those searching for a local club and joining a local club is a way to share the hobby, ideas and most of all fish.

Members are also free to add their local club events to this topic if they are interested.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Ohio Cichlid Association (ohiocichlid.com) is having their Winter Auction on 2/10/18.

Stark County Aqua Life Enthusiasts Society (scalesclub.com) is 2/25/18.

Greater Akron Aquarium Society (akronfishclub.com) is 3/4/18.

Columbus Area Fish Enthusiasts (columbusfishclub.org) is 3/11/18.

Youngstown Area Tropical Fish Society (yatfs.com) is 3/11/18.

Northeast Ohio Fish (neo-fish.com) is 3/18/18.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Milwaukee Aquarium Society has a swap coming up on 1/14.
The next auction for MAS is Mar 18th and then another swap on April 15th.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Good idea.

I've updated the Tropical Fish Society of Rhode Island to show the auction March 10


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

Updated the entries for Potomac Valley Aquarium Society and Capital Cichlids Association.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

A bump for the Ohio Cichlid Association auction tomorrow!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Bump for the Tropical Fish Society of Rhode Island Auction this coming Sat, March 10


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

Bump for the Potomac Valley Aquarium Society mini-auction on Saturday, March 10 in Fairfax, VA.


----------

